# Accounting software



## 12sndsgood (Dec 13, 2013)

Is there anything out there that is basic and easy to pick up on that will work well to track expenses and bills etc. I just used excel this year to cover costs and have found myself basically just using that to verify and check against my bank account that every cent is accounted for. I would like something that I can use to show where my money is going, where I'm really at maybe with scheduling bills etc so I can plan better for that, without getting in over my head and too in depth.


----------



## vimwiz (Dec 13, 2013)

GNUCash?


----------



## ronlane (Dec 13, 2013)

Quickbooks is the one that comes to my mind first. It's pretty popular with small businesses.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 13, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Quickbooks is the one that comes to my mind first. It's pretty popular with small businesses.




Gotta go with Ron on this one.  Quickbooks, at least the last time I worked with it, is an incredibly powerful program with tons of features - but the great part about it is you don't need to be an expert or take a ton of classes or buy a bunch of books to figure out how to use it.  The basics are pretty intuitive and you can figure out the vast majority of what you need by sitting down and playing with it for one afternoon.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 13, 2013)

That's what I was thinking when I posted. I'll look into it.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Tiller (Dec 13, 2013)

I work in accounting for a small business and my mother is the CPA for multiple small businesses. They all use Quickbooks. It's great software!


----------



## KmH (Dec 13, 2013)

+97 for QuickBooks Pro 2014 for a small business.


----------



## kls26 (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, for small business I would recommend Kashoo or SlickPie; both are cloud based accounting software. I had used Kashoo, but recently signed up for SlickPie's free basic plan because I only have to manage less than 100 bills per month. It looks good to me.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 7, 2016)

GNUCash is a great open source program.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 7, 2016)

12sndsgood said:


> Is there anything out there that is basic and easy to pick up on that will work well to track expenses and bills etc. I just used excel this year to cover costs and have found myself basically just using that to verify and check against my bank account that every cent is accounted for. I would like something that I can use to show where my money is going, where I'm really at maybe with scheduling bills etc so I can plan better for that, without getting in over my head and too in depth.


Business or personal?  If not accounting for a business entity, why not skip the expensive/complicated quickbooks for the cheap/simple quicken?  It's quite effective for doing the things you describe.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 7, 2016)

*Psssssttt*  Three year old zombie thread revived yesterday...


----------



## Peeb (Apr 7, 2016)

Oops


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2016)

Peeb said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything out there that is basic and easy to pick up on that will work well to track expenses and bills etc. I just used excel this year to cover costs and have found myself basically just using that to verify and check against my bank account that every cent is accounted for. I would like something that I can use to show where my money is going, where I'm really at maybe with scheduling bills etc so I can plan better for that, without getting in over my head and too in depth.
> ...





tirediron said:


> *Psssssttt*  Three year old zombie thread revived yesterday...





Peeb said:


> Oops


----------



## LRphoto (May 4, 2016)

Glad I found this thread. I've been on the search for a nice little accounting program so going to give QuickBooks a try.


----------

